# Sovereign Debt Alert



## olddog (21 Feb 2013)

Virginian12 sums up the position on :  [broken link removed]

"Teams of economists have detected traces of bank-debt DNA in samples of Irish sovereign debt in portfolios all over Europe. Genuine Irish sovereign debt is believed safe for humans but bank debt is toxic. The economists believe that as much as 30% of all Irish sovereign debt is not genuine. The source of the contamination appears to be a premises in Frankfurt, Germany. The contamination dates from 2010, when a sovereign debt knackering plant was run from the premises by a Monsieur Trichet, a French national. It is alleged that he gathered up large quantities of toxic bank debt and mixed it up with genuine sovereign debt in the middle of the night, when nobody was looking.

There is no licensing or supervision of sovereign debt knackerers at European level and it is understood that the Frankfurt plant was staffed by people with no previous experience in the trade. Genuine debt from several other European countries was processed through the Frankfurt plant in 2010 and 2011 and may also have been infected. The plant, which claims to be the only sovereign debt processing facility in Europe, is now run by a Signor Draghi, an Italian. Monsieur Trichet has retired from sovereign debt knackering and has commenced a new career in the aviation business.

The Irish Department of Finance has been seeking to return the infected sovereign debt to the Frankfurt plant with a view to removing the toxic component. They are afraid that retailers might remove the sovereign debt from their shelves. Signor Draghi has promised to do his best, but one of his assistants, Herr Weidmann, a German, believes that the toxic bank debt is harmless, and that anyway nobody will notice. He is refusing to operate the decontamination equipment. "


( Mods, please move as you think fit )


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2013)

Very good!


----------



## SeamusCoffey (1 Mar 2013)

Due credit should have been given.

http://www.irisheconomy.ie/index.php/2013/02/16/toxic-debt-scare/


----------



## olddog (1 Mar 2013)

SeamusCoffey said:


> Due credit should have been given.
> 
> http://www.irisheconomy.ie/index.php/2013/02/16/toxic-debt-scare/



Very Interesting

I wonder if Virginian12 on TMF is CMcC in real life

Otherwise its very much as you say


----------

